# "Updated" Halloween Music



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey, check some of these out

45 Grave - Riboflavin 
Calabrese - Backseat of my Hearse
Calabrese - Voices of the dead
Calabrese - Midnight Spookshow
Calabrese - Night in the lonesome October
Coffinshakers - Until the End
Coffinshakers - Halloween
Flametrick Subs - Creepy Dead Folk
The Ghastly Ones - Lonesome Undertaker
Rob Zombie - Halloween she get so mean
The Independents - Succubus
Nekromantix - Trick or Treat 
Nekromantix - Horny in a Hearse
Those Poor Bastards - Family Graveyard
Those Poor Bastards - Blood on My Hands
Those Poor Bastards - Pills I Took
Those Poor Bastards - Among The Pines
Those Poor Bastards - This is Desperation
Those Poor Bastards - Shadows Fall
Unknown Hinson - Halloween Song
Hellbound Saints - Tombstone 1886
The Creepshow - Creatures of the Night

if you don't have luck finding any of those send me a message and I'll help you out, hope you like the songs!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You could try looking through my blgo, and see if any of the Halloween LPs there strike a cord with you:

*Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg!!!*

"These Ghoulish Things" is one that comes to mind. There are 2 other CDs that are pretty good aslo. One is called "Halloween Stomp", and the other is "Halloween Hop". None of these are modern artists though. Mostly 1940's through the 1980's.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

hellachris. . .

Thanks for the list. . .the 45 Grave track was alright; I have the Calabrese tracks, the Nekromantix and Rob Zombie tracks. . .don't use them.

However, I'm unable to find the Coffinshakers, Flametrick Subs, The Independents, Unknown Hinson, Hellbound Saints or The Creepshow tracks - are these old and/or possible rare?

Also, does anyone have the song by Elvira. . .3-D TV?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*some options*

How about some of these:
Bloodrock - DOA
The Buoys - Timothy
Donovan - Wild Witch Lady
Vanilla Fudge - Season of the Witch
Selections from the album "Monster Party 2000"
John Cale - Heartbreak Hotel
Nick Cave - Red Right Hand
Into the Fray - Voodoo Lullaby
David Sylvian - The Devil's Own
Bollock Brothers - Horror Movies
Sabres of Paradise - Haunted Dancehall

Tried to stick to "Modern Music" ... there's plenty of old rock music I can recommend too, but you seem to be looking for something fresher. I'm using several of these in my own party mix this year. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry to double post, but this morning I remembered how much I enjoy Jill Tracy's music - "Evil Night Together", "The Fine Art of Poisoning", etc. A whole album of her style of music is a bit much, but 2 or 3 of her songs spread out into your mix would be pretty cool.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

*Jealous. . .*

I can't seem to find anything by Jill Tracy that isn't pure instrumental. . .where do you find this music? Illegally?


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Halloweener..do you still have the BBC sounds album?*

When I click on the link its dead. can you re-up it? I had this album as a kid and I never knew what it was until I saw the album cover!!! I almost jumped outta my seat! If you do have it that would be great!

Thanks!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

What link do you mean?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

johntohm - The Jill Tracy album you'll want to find is called "Diabolical Streak". What you've probably been finding is "Into the Land of Phantoms", which she composed to serve as the accompaniment for the old silent film "Nosferatu". It's OK, but it's not as deliciously evil as "Diabolical Streak".

Here's are links to a couple of "videos" on youtube ... one is by her, one is by some guy who likes her music (not me).

http://youtube.com/watch?v=y3uJEiDETKE
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z1tgegger04


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

*Update. . .*

I've managed to locate some of the tracks I couldn't previously find using a very questionable P2P program. . .

I've selected a few of them and my playlist seems to be coming along nicely. . .just need a few more. . .


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

you might try listening to some dark horizons radio for current industrial gothic ebm darkwave exc.

to add a humorous element try voltaire search zombie prostitute on youtube

and if your looking for new old stuff dr mysterian's blog has a bunch of excellent older stuff.

please post your final playlist i'd love to know what worked for you all !


----------

